# Baby Brachypelma smithi



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I think you should come round my house and take some pictures of my spiders  :lol2:


----------



## patsyking (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow........what great pics! I have a tiny smithi. Nice to see close up what he'll look like when he's bigger. Right now hes' got no markings, too tiny.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

thats just bloody awesome mate! :2thumb:


----------



## bennett (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazing as always


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Lovely pics Macro, as always *


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i went to siuk house.wonder if hes found that spider he lost..lol


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

patsyking said:


> Wow........what great pics! I have a tiny smithi. Nice to see close up what he'll look like when he's bigger. Right now hes' got no markings, too tiny.


not sure how old he is..i think he said a year old?im sure he wil be by to correct me 



Jamie said:


> thats just bloody awesome mate! :2thumb:


:2thumb: cheers 



bennett said:


> Amazing as always


 thanks



pumpkinette said:


> *Lovely pics Macro, as always *


Thanks


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Becky said:


> I think you should come round my house and take some pictures of my spiders  :lol2:


if you didnt live so far away i would..


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Rubbish eh  If you ever come down this way let me know  Plenty to take pics of! Mantids, spiders, a flat rock scorp, chameleons, slamander, snakes (corns, royals and boas) and my whip scorp (he'd be fab for pics!!)


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Becky said:


> I think you should come round my house and take some pictures of my spiders  :lol2:


*I'll take some for you when I come up next month hun, but obviously won't be quite as good as macro's, but I'll do my best *


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Really look foward to looking at opening your threads and seeing the amazing pics. Tho the close up of harvestman was bit freaky!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

gwinni said:


> Really look foward to looking at opening your threads and seeing the amazing pics. Tho the close up of harvestman was bit freaky!


thanks. i been doubting my own work lately.nothing seems to look good enough..im being way to picky.


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> thanks. i been doubting my own work lately.nothing seems to look good enough..im being way to picky.


*Are you mental? They're fab :no1:*


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I like drawing but when i think of what i'd like to draw and put it on paper and do it it always looks wrong to me but other people say it's good. So if it looks vaguely like what i want i'm happy now. But there is no need what so ever to doubt your own work it's amazing!!!! As pumkinette says are you mental?:lol2:


----------

